
The Best Encrypted Chat App Now Does Video Calls Too - em3rgent0rdr
https://www.wired.com/2017/02/encryption-app-signal-enables-video-calls-new-privacy-tradeoff/
======
FabHK
Awesome. Giving WhatsApp, Wire and Threema a run for their money.

